# Thanks to Sawgunner...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...a temporal rift has dropped an Amtrak Acela, hauling a cafe car owned by Emril Lagasse...










...into my steam herd...










Railroad brass hats are thrilled with all electrics that come their way, but have deep sixed any suggestions to paint it in a "heritage" scheme black with Gothic block graphics...

In other news, the forces of good and evil again prepare to do battle near the R.U. Phriggenutz Machine Works, as the evil Megatron has once again set out to destroy humankind...










...if it ain't fun, it's not model railroading...:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks good mixed in there!! just watch the Transformers they may try to scavenge it for parts LOL!!

Glad you enjoy it Shay!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sawgunner said:


> It looks good mixed in there!! just watch the Transformers they may try to scavenge it for parts LOL!!
> 
> Glad you enjoy it Shay!


I surely do...many thanks. Did you notice that three of that lot's cabeese are on the tracks in those pix too?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

yes i did! and i see the whale bellies on one of the rear tracks as well! oh and warning don't kick that thing up to full throttle! it goes faster than anything else i've seen in N scale your incline may become an Amtrak Kenevil launching Ramp!!!

i'll have to do some more digging and see what other things i have laying around LOL

maybe i'll bring the bunny down to help pick stuff out


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Those whale bellies track real well in a 16 car train... 

I'll be looking forward to seeing what you have...I enjoyed messing with these as well...










Took some creative fiddling, but I managed to get their original running gear back on, the wheel sets were in the truck parts lot I bought from you last month. These are Lone Stars from 50+ years ago, the first N scale. They came out as toys but it wasn't long before modelers were motorizing them, then Lone Star did it. Their first loco was an F unit.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

WOW i had no idea they were that old!! Glad ya got them up and running again! to tell ya the truth i didn't even know that i originally had the trucks to them. I was going to use the boose as a diner but then found a better one for that task (bigger). kinda makes me wonder what other gems i have sitting around here.

Who makes that barn and silo in the back corner of your layout? the wife wants to do a midwest theme for the layout and that would work perfect. actually have to get a bunch of different ones.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Model Power... http://www.modelpower.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1517


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks! i'll have to find me one of those.


----------

